# Intelligence reserve



## Korus (23 Mar 2002)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone here is in an int coy?


----------



## bossi (23 Mar 2002)

(chuckle) ... but they‘d forfeit their secret decoder ring if they admitted it ...


----------



## Korus (24 Mar 2002)

What!? So they _do_ get a secret decoder rings! I knew it....


----------



## noneck (29 Mar 2002)

I transferred to an Int Coy after 9 years in the infantry. I was looking for a change, however it was really, really , really boring. They never did anything other than sit around. As a result I transferred back to the infantry after a year.


----------



## Sapper Bloggins (13 Apr 2002)

Military Int, well there‘s an oxymoron!


----------



## Harry (14 Apr 2002)

Had a secret decoder ring for a while.  Good stuff if you are in a unit that uses the secret squirrels to instruct.  Even deploying and playing map maker/marker god can have its merits.    

Unfortunately, it would seem that the job is more and more a place to deposit flunkies.  The real keepers of all things kept (Int Ops) lead boring lives and when deployed usually never see daylight, but they usually know whatâ€™s going on.   

If it is open give it a shot, as noneck indicated, it isnâ€™t for everyone and if the section you go to isnâ€™t up to par, it can get a little on your nerves.  On the upside they usually have the best coffee.

Oh yes, they don‘t wear fedoras, leather trench coats, etc.  If you like crayons and markers than you will fit in, right noneck.


----------



## noneck (15 Apr 2002)

Ask the QM to order your Walther PPK ahead of time, cuz they don‘t always carry them in stock!! Oh yeah and you better bone up on your squad leader too!

Cuidich n‘ Righ


----------



## Mileender (17 Dec 2004)

Does anybody know anything about the intelligence reserve? I'm in the process of enlisting in the reserve, and I'm interested in intelligence. Does anybody know what they do exactly? What kind of skills they need? What kinds of people they attract? I've been told that I can't enlist directly into intelligence, I have to spend a year in the regular reserve and then request a transfer. 

Any thoughts/advice/insights on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## cgyflames01 (22 Dec 2004)

For reg officer go here- http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=82
For res officer go here- http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=1115
For reg NCM go here- http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=1034
For res NCM go here- http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=1057
 And dude this was not at all hard to find.


----------



## BruceR (21 Jan 2005)

You may find this link a little more informative than those other ones:

http://www.2intcoy.org


----------



## Gunner (16 Apr 2005)

> I am infantry now, switching to int for a change like you... I hope it doesn't turn out the way you say...



You are an officer cadet, how can you be switching for a change like noneck?


----------



## Korus (16 Apr 2005)

Now isn't this resurrecting a blast from the past...

I've been in Int for almost 3 years now.. And I'm possibly 3 years smarter.


----------



## from darkness lite (16 Apr 2005)

I cannot speak for Reserve Int Coys, although most of the individual augmentees I've had work for me have performed well.  However, if troops are sitting around bored, its a leadership problem.  In this day and age, with everything that is happening in the world, and all the lessons learned, there is a wealth of topics to learn and practice.

I can speak from the Reg side though, I rarely get bored with my job.  When deployed I work my a** off (and my troops, its the nature of the business) and do not have time to be bored. When back in Canada, there is no real change of pace.  The int job is always operational, so whether deployed, or in garrison, the job is basically the same, just less intense. ;D

Cheers

FDL


----------



## AcornsRus (20 Apr 2005)

I am a member of a reserve INT coy and I would have to say that it probably depends on what unit you are part of, and entirely depends on your mindset and expectations going in. I can only speak for my unit.....but if you are looking for the stereotypical military experience, it is not that. It is definitely more of an academic atmosphere.  Sure, some training nights we spend some time sitting around doing nothing, but I think that is common with all trades.  My unit is also one of the most active (of almost ANY trade) when it comes to deployment.  

That's all I'm going to say.  Or else they WILL take away my secret decoder ring.


----------



## vangemeren (18 May 2005)

I was looking at the recruiting site and I couldn't find Int Officer(Res). Am I going crazy? I could have sworn there used to be description.

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/career/matcher_e.aspx?el=0&ed=0&full=0&cat=0


----------



## vangemeren (30 May 2005)

Sorry, but this has been bugging me for almost two weeks now. Does anyone know the answer ??? There is no profile that I could find for Int Officer (Res). I could have sworn there used to be one...


----------



## Acorn (31 May 2005)

No idea. Sorry.

Acorn


----------



## Vigilant (7 Jul 2005)

I remember there used to be one, at least on the old site, as this was something I was interested in.

2 Intelligence Company is listed in 32CBG as a PRes unit, so they must have some. Maybe it is just an error.


----------



## san (11 Jul 2005)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2int/recruit1.shtm

Not sure if this is what you're looking for?

san


----------

